# Bucks Meet **TONIGHT** 7.15pm The Mulberry Bush, nr Amersham



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

*UPDATE 07/02/06
See you all tonight folks - hope you can all still make it  *

Hi All,

Who's up for a meet in Bucks then?

I've been talking with the Publican at the Mulberry Bush near Amershamand they are keen to let us hold a meet there. They said if it becomes a regular thing they may even offer us a discount card 

Address for all you sat-navers: 21 Amersham Road, Coleshill, Amersham, Buckinghamshire HP7 0LB Tel. 01494 726754

Anyone fancy meeting up there one evening for a chat/beer/bite to eat? Handy for the M40 - only about 5 miles from the Beaconsfield Junction so could be good for some of you West London and Oxonite peeps too 

Looking at Tuesday 7th or Thursday 9th of Feb at the moment - Wednesdays are quiz nights apparently so best to avoid I reckon :roll:

**UPDATE** - Date fixed for the 7th - 7.15pm onwards 

Let me know if you're interested and I'll get a list going 8)

Cheers,
Paul

Interested:
NaughTTy
ttvic
jiggyjaggy
phodge & hubby
spilmah
thebears
markTT225
dimitt (slim chance :wink: :roll: )
R6B TT
Major Audi Parts Guru
jampott (maybe)
was
neil millard tt
TTej

16 so far (if everyone turns up) - not bad for my first meet 

P.S. I have some sample menus and there's something for most tastes - has a good reputation too.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Either night is good for me


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Work tuesdays and Thursday nights


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

I wouldnt mind coming down, even though Im not in Bucks  But only up the road in Harrow.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Either date is good for me - and it's only a short fart up the road!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'll check with Lou


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Blimey those were quick responses 

Vic - I'll see how things pan out on dates. We'll go with the most popular 

Jamie - Sorry mate - Maybe we'll do a Wednesday night another month and join in the quiz night :wink: Think I'd prefer to get a feel for the place first  You could always bring a fare along!!

Jag - Harrow - ooh I don't know - not sure we can allow that :wink: Only kidding - more the merrier 

Penny - look forward to seeing you. 

Mark - hope you can both make it


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Yes please, although Im not sure on making the "Maiden Meet" as Midwife Duties may be needed if its going to be the 9th.

But would love to be concidered for the next meet please 

Sam XX


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

spilmah said:


> Yes please, although Im not sure on making the "Maiden Meet" as Midwife Duties may be needed if its going to be the 9th.
> 
> But would love to be concidered for the next meet please
> 
> Sam XX


Hi Sam,

I think I'm favouring the 7th at the moment but have to wait and see which is most popular. Will you be bringing the chip-stealer with you? :wink: :lol:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Will join Paul, although I might be in the A2


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Will join Paul, although I might be in the A2


 [smiley=dude.gif] Who's is the A2 then?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Mine 

I tend to use it most weeks to commute rather than stick loads of miles on RS6 and reduce its worth.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Mine
> 
> I tend to use it most weeks to commute rather than stick loads of miles on RS6 and reduce its worth.


Niiice! Well, as long as you park it down the other end of the car park I'm sure we won't mind :wink:


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> I think I'm favouring the 7th at the moment but have to wait and see which is most popular. Will you be bringing the chip-stealer with you? :wink: :lol:


LOL  I think Chipy needs to stay at home this time, by the time I get home it will be far to late,


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Both are good for me.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Dale 

pm replied to 

So - does anyone have a preference on the date - I'm favouring the 7th at the moment but need people's input to make sure this is OK. 

Ta,
Paul


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

7th is best for me, have a party to go to on the 9th [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Either date is OK for me. Hopefully I'll have the car sorted by the 7th!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Either date is OK for me. Hopefully I'll have the car sorted by the 7th!


Fingers crossed









I'll fix the date for the 7th - hope that's OK for everyone.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Right 7th at &, Im in like a baked bean in a tin! In the diary it goes with all you TT driving hoes lol


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Anyone travelling up from Reading/M4 corridoor/West London/Harrow (north west london)?

Just wanted to see if anyone wanted to meet up and start a rack pack going to drive up there together? 8)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Paul
Subject to work travel commitments, I'll be there - hmm Amersham or Nice, Amersham or Nice .....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Paul
> Subject to work travel commitments, I'll be there - hmm Amersham or Nice, Amersham or Nice .....


Excellent news Rob......I know where I'd rather be :wink:

Any more for any more :?:

*Can anyone who has said they might come (either on here or by pm) please confirm (if possible) yay or nay on this thread and what sort of time you should arrive (7.15pm start). I need to give the pub some idea of numbers before the weekend.
Thanks all*


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'll be there - TT or no TT!!

Penny.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> I'll be there - TT or no TT!!
> 
> Penny.


[smiley=thumbsup.gif] (Hope it's with  )


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

I'll be there Paul,

What time do you want to meet at the farm entrance off the Wendover by-pass?

Anyone else from Aylesbury going, we aim to meet here and drive over in convoy!!

:arrow: :arrow: :arrow:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> I'll be there Paul,
> 
> What time do you want to meet at the farm entrance off the Wendover by-pass?
> 
> ...


Thanks Dale,

I've had a better idea - how about we meet in the far left car park at World's End Nursery (Wyevale) at 6.45pm and then blat up the by-pass.

At the moment no else from Aylesbury  - unless KenTT decides he's coming and comes via Aylesbury (from Buckingham)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Stick me down as a maybe, Paul - I'm not sure what I'm doing on that date yet...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> Stick me down as a maybe, Paul - I'm not sure what I'm doing on that date yet...


Done  Hope you can come 8)


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

> NaughTTyThanks Dale,
> 
> I've had a better idea - how about we meet in the far left car park at World's End Nursery (Wyevale) at 6.45pm and then blat up the by-pass.
> 
> At the moment no else from Aylesbury  - unless KenTT decides he's coming and comes via Aylesbury (from Buckingham)


OK, its a done deal! Come on Ayelsbury TT drivers!! [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

I'll be coming striaght from the dentist :lol: be gentle with me 8)

I'll be a little later than the rest 

Sam xx


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> At the moment no else from Aylesbury  - unless KenTT decides he's coming and comes via Aylesbury (from Buckingham)


Not from Aylesbury but I could get myself there :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

spilmah said:


> I'll be coming striaght from the dentist :lol: be gentle with me 8)
> 
> I'll be a little later than the rest
> 
> Sam xx


We'll look after you Sam - see you when you get there


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment no else from Aylesbury  - unless KenTT decides he's coming and comes via Aylesbury (from Buckingham)
> ...


Hi mate - fancy coming to mine between 6:15 and 6:30? (if poss) (if you can remember how to get there!)


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Paul

I can just about remember where you live, will drop you a line before hand anyways 8)

1st Bux meet woohoo


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> I can just about remember where you live, will drop you a line before hand anyways 8)
> 
> 1st Bux meet woohoo


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Anybody else fancy coming along to this meet? 

Go on - you know you want to :wink:

There is a vague possibility we'll have a visit from a certain 400bhp R32 :roll:  8) Not confirmed yet but.......watch this space 

Come along and have a nice meal then stand out in the freezing cold with the rest of us :lol:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Paul,

I can now confirm that I can make this. See you there mate 

Cheers
Mark


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Great news Mark - See you Tuesday


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hope to see you all there. Neil


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

neil millard tt said:


> Hope to see you all there. Neil


Great News Neil - Look forward to meeting you. 

Any more Surreyites fancy joining us? It's only 15 minutes from the M25


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

If work permits ill come down if you still have room. And JiggyJaggy ill be coming straight from the office (a40) so we can meet up if ya fancy.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTej said:


> If work permits ill come down if you still have room. And JiggyJaggy ill be coming straight from the office (a40) so we can meet up if ya fancy.


Loads of room mate 8) They've set aside a seperate area in the pub for us - seats up to 30 AFAIK 

Just don't let a silly thing like work get in the way - see you there :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We'll be there, but probably not till about 8pm as hubby won't be home until after 7. And we'll be in the TT!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> We'll be there, but probably not till about 8pm as hubby won't be home until after 7. And we'll be in the TT!!


Looking forward to tomorrow night - 16 people (if everyone turns up) - pretty good turnout for my first meet


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Its Looking good for me  Charm is still hanging on to the puppies,  shall be with you as soon as I can 8)

SamXX


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

spilmah said:


> Its Looking good for me  Charm is still hanging on to the puppies,  shall be with you as soon as I can 8)
> 
> SamXX


Just tell Charm to keep her legs crossed for a little bit longer







:wink: :lol:

Hope you get on alright at the dentist


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Im still up for it, just got back from Madrid after 500000 million bottles of Bacardi over the wekend, and car is filthy! But yeah im there TTej!

PPs if anyone wants one of these tom tom 500's I can bring a few down, esp if someone wants to see one working etc. 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

All I have to do now is keep my fingers crossed that I actually have a TT for tomorrow night :?

- Took it in on Wednesday for some work to be done under 3rd party warranty.

- Wednesday evening had to go down there to test run with an engineer so he could hear where a knocking was coming from.

- Thursday they get it all agreed and start work.

- Friday lunch time get a call saying they have a few problems & will need to order some more parts (not covered by warranty  )

- Saturday 8:32pm - Sorry we still need to 4wheel align the car will be ready on Monday but we need the settings as it's lowered.

- Sunday was going to spend a few hours polishing & waxing but no car so will have to come to meet in car washed by monkeys 

- Monday - Took AmD's 4wheel alignment printout so they had something to work from (I'm sure AmD used Audi OEM specs!)

- Monday 4 pm - Just had a call..."Sorry Paul, you can't have your car back as the alignment machine has packed up. Engineer coming in the morning to mend it so you should have the car by Tuesday lunch-time".

- Tuesday lunch-time....watch this space...... :?

They're going to give me something this evening so I can get home without scroungeing yet another lift (although I still have to get to the dealer!) I'm gonna ask for their QS demo :twisted:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Just to confirm I will be there tonight


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Just to confirm I will be there tonight


Thanks Vic - See you later


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi Paul,

Do you have any luck with a TT mate?

Hope it gets sorted and I;m still hoping to make over there tonight for a little while


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Paul

are we still meeting in the Car Park at wyvale! That's if i can select a gear [smiley=help.gif]

Tried leaving the dealer when we met, no gears! When i fianlly made it off the forcourt, No Discs! They managed to send my CDs back to Germany!! [smiley=oops.gif]

Anyway, who's going with the roof down [smiley=kid.gif] ?

Dale


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

What the dealer took your roof as well?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

dimitt said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Do you have any luck with a TT mate?
> 
> Hope it gets sorted and I;m still hoping to make over there tonight for a little while


No call yet - going to ring them in a minute. They've given me a very nice A6 S-line in the meantime 

Hope to see you later  


thebears said:


> Paul
> 
> are we still meeting in the Car Park at wyvale! That's if i can select a gear [smiley=help.gif]
> 
> ...


Yep - 6.45 ish in the big left hand car park  
I daren't ask why the hell they sent your CDs to Germany :?: [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Roof-down is compulsory..... if you can!! :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

> No call yet - going to ring them in a minute. They've given me a very nice A6 S-line in the meantime


See you in the A6 then!, joking apart, if it dont rain the roof will be down!


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

jiggyjaggy said:


> What the dealer took your roof as well?


Mights have well have, managed to "loose" 6 cds and [email protected] the gearbox. spent another half hour waiting for them to sort that out!

Taking the roof off would just about sum it up! :evil:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> jiggyjaggy said:
> 
> 
> > What the dealer took your roof as well?
> ...


Time for another freebie methinks :twisted:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Who else is in a Roadster or will I be the only one! Most sigs seam to have Coupes!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'll be in a roadster, so you won't be on your own.... Will meet you there though as the garden centre is about twice as fas from my house as the pub!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Who else is in a Roadster or will I be the only one! Most sigs seam to have Coupes!


I think Vic is the only other one....but then he'll probably come in the Golf :?

And Penny of course - just seen the next message!!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Naughty all set, work sorted, cars clean and ready to roll. ill be crusing with JiggyJaggy, and as he has the Sat nav he'll be infront! :wink: See ya later.

Was, you can get the first round in!!!!!!!!! (he said hed buy the first round for everyone!!!!!!!!)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Mine aint clean, its two tone silver/dirt :lol: Puts the QS roof to shame, mine is silver uptop fading to brown/black behind the mud flaps!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Mine's not as clean as I'd like it as it's been cleaned by the monkeys at Audi. They've missed the corners of the back bumper and the bottom of the sills and it looks like they dried with a sponge :evil:

Still - I haven't got it back yet anyway :roll: Just called and it's going to be ready in 1.5 hours - Think it's going to be a bit tight to get it back this evening so I told them to warm up the QS just in case


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Biaaaatch! The man has a "spare" QS, what a piss take!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Biaaaatch! The man has a "spare" QS, what a piss take!


Not mine - I was talking about Aylesbury Audi's Demo :roll: :wink:

Place your bets now ladies and gents.....What will I turn up to the meet in?

My TT (currently on the 4WD allignment machine)
A6 S-line (Courtesy car currently sat outside my office)
QS Demo (Aylesbury Audi "may" let me have it)


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> 1.My TT (currently on the 4WD allignment machine)
> 2.A6 S-line (Courtesy car currently sat outside my office)
> 3.QS Demo (Aylesbury Audi "may" let me have it)


forgot one

4.Back of a AA truck

My money is on 4.! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTej said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > 1.My TT (currently on the 4WD allignment machine)
> ...


Knowing my luck.....yep- definitely a possible :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Still


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Apologies Paul, can't make tonight. Have a good meet.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Apologies Paul, can't make tonight. Have a good meet.


Thanks for letting me know Damon - hopefully see you at the one next month then :wink:


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Ohhhh looks like I might be able to sneak away to tonights 'meet' after all  .

Don't suppose anyone will have a vagcom with them by any chance?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

dimitt said:


> Ohhhh looks like I might be able to sneak away to tonights 'meet' after all  .
> 
> Don't suppose anyone will have a vagcom with them by any chance?


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Don't think we've got any VAGcomers coming - could be wrong though :?


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Any news on your TT???

If not push for the QS, do they know WHO you are!!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Looks like it's going to the Black BeauTTy 

It's going to be ready at 6


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Excellent news, the black TT's will in full force tonight.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Who ordered the rain! :x


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Just got back, really good meet, great food, and the drive back was fun, Clive that car sounds AWESOME. even on the motorway you can hear it roar!


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Dam you beat me home Tej! HAd a good time guuys, great meeting you all for the first time. Cars looked wicked also!

Cheers for organising! 8)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Agreed great meet - well done Paul, and nice to meet you Tej and Was and Sam - sorry I left early, I'd driven up from Portsmouth and am travelling again tomorrow. Hope to speak to everyone next time


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Great meet Paul - I can see this one becoming a regular fixture I'm sure!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

What an excellent turnout for the first meet 8) . I thought the venue was ideal. Well done and thanks to Paul for organising this. It was great to meet some new TT'ers as well as some more familiar ones from Kneesworth.

Hope to see you all at the next one. 

Cheers
Mark


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Great turn out, thanks to Paul [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Nive to meet you all for the first time and hope to see you all at the next.

Lets hope for some warmer weather next time.

I'll try and post my photos later tonight so keep an eye out!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Nice one Paul [smiley=thumbsup.gif] what a good turn out 8)

cheers to you & Dale for the Hill Climb Event :roll:   next time leave me a few more millimeters please :lol:

nice to meet some new faces Neil, Dale, Jaggy, [smiley=thumbsup.gif] OK OK it was nice to meet the old ones too 

Rob should get a prize for travelling the furthest !

Clive/Sam fun blast on the way back :wink: oh and that RS4 (corrected) roar on the motorway :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

dimitt good to see you again, thought you have been abducted :roll: :wink:

Tej, next time I'll drive your TT home, that way you can see how  your rimz look on the motorway 

see you all soon.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Have to agree there! Great meet and thanks Paul for organising.

Really nice to see everyone, what a good crowd and lovely venue.

Was, the angel eyes are looking as sexy as ever!

Some lovely TT there's and of course Clives RS6 8) pretty cool (can't wait to see/hear how your TT turns out)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Huge thanks to all that turned out for the meet last night - Had a great time myself too.    I see the birth of a new regular meet - makes me so proud *sniff* :wink: 8)

Great to meet a few new faces and see some familiar ones again too and thanks to Rob for turning up after such a long drive home 

Was & Dale - cheers for keeping me company on the journeys there and back. Really sorry about the lack of space on the hill Was 

Thanks must also go to the staff at the Mulberry who were extremely helpful with everything, before and during the evening ..... especially the billing :wink:

Looking to organise another meet for next month - hope you can all make it again and let's see if we can drag some more people along too.  (I'll try to ensure it's a bit warmer and no rain :wink: )

See you all soon.

Paul

P.S. Was/dimitt......pssst - RS4 not 6 :roll: :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Was & Dale - cheers for keeping me company on the journeys there and back. Really sorry about the lack of space on the hill Was


Not a problem for me pulling in from circa 80mph on the hill with breaklights ON in front and Angel eyes very close in the rear!!!  

Paul, what about the Mondeo ST on the way home, i think he was a little  when we got past, he was trying to pass me on the way up to the bypass......So tempting to carry on the bypass and nail it!! Did he try it??

Great night, great people and GREAT CARS


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Just to Echo everyone elses comments, fantastic turnout for the maiden meet  Great to see everyone, old and new faces 8)

Clive - you really need to get your Sat-Nav sorted out 

Good journey down, shame I had to slow down so clive to catch up, eventually! :wink:

You guys missed the best bit..............Clive roaring through the Hatfield Tunnel at the speed of light!! 

I got home around 11.30, straight to bed and woken up at 3am by Charm going into labour :?

So far we have 3 lovely cute Spilmah German Spitz puppies, mother and pups doing well 

Thanks again Paul, looking forward to the next one 

Sam XX


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Was & Dale - cheers for keeping me company on the journeys there and back. Really sorry about the lack of space on the hill Was
> ...










again!



thebears said:


> Paul, what about the Mondeo ST on the way home, i think he was a little  when we got past, he was trying to pass me on the way up to the bypass......So tempting to carry on the bypass and nail it!! Did he try it??
> 
> Great night, great people and GREAT CARS


We both overtook the 3 in front and he stayed close(ish) but I lost him on the roundabout :roll: :twisted:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

spilmah said:


> ......
> 
> I got home around 11.30, straight to bed and woken up at 3am by Charm going into labour :?
> 
> ...


She timed it well then  Any more to come?

Forgot to give you your egg boxes back last night Sam - I'll try to remember to bring to the Kneewsworth meet on the 22nd (if you're coming).

Thanks everyone for the appreciative comments - really chuffed it was such a good turn out and venue (having not been there before!)


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

She timed it well then Any more to come?

Thats it just the 3, 2 little girls and a boy
I have put there photo on the front page of my website if anyone is interested  
www.spilmah.co.uk

See someone of you guys at Kneesworth :lol:

Sam xx


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Sounds like you had a great meeting Paul, well done mate. :wink:

I was very tempted in going to this but unfortuantly I decided against it because of my eye problems, I've given up driving in the dark now because it has become so difficult, I leave work at 4.30 now so I can get home in the light so I doubt if I'll be going to Kneesworth either until I have the op 

See you (literaly) in the near future hopefully.

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

spilmah said:


> She timed it well then Any more to come?
> 
> Thats it just the 3, 2 little girls and a boy
> I have put there photo on the front page of my website if anyone is interested
> ...


Aaaahhh







to the world little


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Sounds like you had a great meeting Paul, well done mate. :wink:
> 
> I was very tempted in going to this but unfortuantly I decided against it because of my eye problems, I've given up driving in the dark now because it has become so difficult, I leave work at 4.30 now so I can get home in the light so I doubt if I'll be going to Kneesworth either until I have the op
> 
> ...


Thanks Graham - it's well worth the effort when it turns out like this one 

Sorry to hear your eyesight has got worse - would have been great to see you there. How long 'til the op? Hope you're OK otherwise.

Paul


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> spilmah said:
> 
> 
> > She timed it well then Any more to come?
> ...


LOL Puppies say Thank you


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you had a great meeting Paul, well done mate. :wink:
> ...


The operation shouldn't be anymore than 12 weeks but I'm on the cancellation list so it could be sooner than that hopefully, apart from that I'm OK - thanks for asking though.

Graham


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'd just like to echo everyone else's comments. Great meet, great venue, great food, great to meet everyone!

Well done Paul!!

Looking forward to the next one now.....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> I'd just like to echo everyone else's comments. Great meet, great venue, great food, great to meet everyone!
> 
> Well done Paul!!
> 
> Looking forward to the next one now.....


You forgot - "easy to find" :wink:

Look forward to seeing you and Mr phodge next month


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Just a couple, quality did'nt come out to great in the dark...... [smiley=oops.gif] you need a steady hand!!


















Looking forward to daylight hours!!! [smiley=sunny.gif]

Cheers all
Dale


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Well they came out better than mine  Mine were Steady (tripod helped :wink: ) but not enough light. 

Thanks for posting them Dale 

I dropped in there on the way back from London this pm and arranged to do the same again next month  Gonna go for Tuesday the 7th again. I'll start a new thread when I've got more time.


----------

